# Bizet, Carmen Fantasy as you've never heard it before!



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Strange instrument, pretty good musicians - but what the heck is this? 
MelodicaMen have lots of selections on their YouTube channel. 
I went to sneer but pretty soon found myself actually (gulp) enjoying it:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a cool cross between an accordion, a harmonica, and some other bits. Thanks for sharing this. I'm now a subscriber!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I posted one of their videos of Jupiter from _The Planets_ a month or so ago. It didn't go down well. I thought it was rather good.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I must have missed that post. I listened to their Jupiter and Rhapsody in Blue videos, and they are both superb.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's hilarious. :lol:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I love their facial expressions, and the little comedic and dramatic "shtick" they do. 
I looked them up and they have some seriously good musical credentials, including Juilliard and Peabody.


----------

